# anxiety anal pressure, trapped gas and spasms



## adam147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone else get the feeling of needing to poop when there is nothing there. It lasts all day long. I know it is caused by anxiety and basically just thinking about it. Suffering for 5 years. Had loads of tests etc and there is nothing physically wrong with me. It feels like my anus and rectum is tight. Like I have stuck gas in there. I can feel a sort of flutter down there now and again. When I pass gas or defecate the feeling eases off for a while but comes back. I know its caused by stress and psycosimatic issues. When I am away from work on holiday or distracted or drunk I am fine. I am undergoing cbt theropy and I am on anxiety meds. I just wondered if anyone else has this problem??? Its very annoying. Feel like my insides are going to fall out. The discomfort does kind of move around. Sometimes it feels like its in my tailbone? Other times its towards my genitals. I just feel really tight down there. Is it my anal sphincers too tight or levator ani syndrome or just general muscle tension????????? I know its caused by anxiety. Serious problems don't dissapear for a while and come back. And I would suffer at night time aswell.


----------



## DanER (Apr 16, 2014)

I see your post is old but did you ever find out what was causing your symptoms. I have been having similar issue about 4 weeks ago I started getting constapated and having pressure on my rectum it feels like I am sitting on a tennis ball. I started eating more fiber( apples prunes, lettuce ect) that started to help a little with the constapation I still have the pressure and my stools are small and thin. It will go away after I have a bm or pass gas but comes back after about 20 min. I really feel it when I sit down. Mine also goes away when I am busy and not sitting around thinking about it .Today has been one of the worst for it. Also I have anxiety issue I am what most would call high strung. I am calling my dr tomarrow because it has me somewhat concerned. I am wondering if you are right and it's just stress and anxiety.


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is similar to me. Does the op or anyone else have any more info on this.


----------



## B J G (Jan 31, 2013)

Same here symptoms and all, updates and suggestions are appreciated.


----------

